# Ola are now live and operating in Darwin



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

No Darwin forum, but I know there's a few drivers from Darwin who post here.

Article is paywalled, so I posted the full article as well as the link, for those who don't have a Newscorp subscription.

https://www.ntnews.com.au/news/nort...e/news-story/9c5f3bfe61ab4b6dc1cbf855517a3bc4









The launch of Ola in Darwin means that Ola now operate in every Australian state and territory. It'll be interesting to see whether Ola gain much traction in Darwin or not.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Lien Left said:


> No Darwin forum, but I know there's a few drivers from Darwin who post here.
> 
> Article is paywalled, so I posted the full article as well as the link, for those who don't have a Newscorp subscription.
> 
> ...


And it looks as though Ola will come to Tasmania later this year: https://www.businessinsider.com.au/ola-australia-rollout-capital-cities-2019-12.


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

Jack Malarkey said:


> And it looks as though Ola will come to Tasmania later this year: https://www.businessinsider.com.au/ola-australia-rollout-capital-cities-2019-12.


Uber operate in 39 cities around Australia (they say 38 cities, but for some reason Uber list Ballarat and Bendigo together as one city which is clearly incorrect).

After going online in Darwin today, Ola are now operating in 17 cities around Australia.

I've seen the list of Australian cities that Ola plan to expand to this year, and it covers every area where Uber currently operate in Australia.

Ola have made it clear they care about the Australian market and are determined to succeed here. Bolt on the other hand aren't putting much time and effort into the Australian market at all, and just seem content with offering services in our two biggest cities (Sydney and Melbourne).

Also, I just realised that I made a mistake, by overlooking the fact that Ola are now operating in Tasmania as well, having just launched in Hobart and Launceston.

https://www.themercury.com.au/news/...s/news-story/8782d07ac53c37fa14e10dd31459194c


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Lien Left said:


> No Darwin forum, but I know there's a few drivers from Darwin who post here.


I suggested to the UberPeople people that the Canberra forum be expanded and redesignated as the Canberra, Darwin and Hobart forum.

Alas, my arguments weren't cogent enough to achieve this.

So the drivers of Darwin will have their own (separate) forum once they meet the requirements of having at least three active members from there regularly posting.


----------

